

Lisp Internship at Streamtech - LaPingvino
http://streamtech.nl/site/lisp+internship

======
jules
Also check out their problems page <http://streamtech.nl/site/problem+set>

~~~
adbge
These are actually pretty interesting problems. Hobbyists (myself included)
might want to consider solving them for fun.

~~~
zimbu668
Have you seen Project Euler? (<http://projecteuler.net/>) Almost 300 problems
like that.

------
kdeberk
Nice :)

I actually worked there as a Lisp programmer. The best programmers I know
work/have worked there.

------
PieSquared
Oh, how I wish I had more time this summer.

